# Hello



## bandit.45

I promise I will behave.


----------



## Hope1964

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee you will.


----------



## Lostinthought61

Please don't, the place got boring.


----------



## bandit.45

What the hell is going on around here? I leave for a few weeks and this place goes to hell in a hand-basket!!!!


----------



## Hope1964

Some sock puppet stole all our passwords and fembots took over the internet. It's all your fault.


----------



## TBT

Banned-It.45 said:


> I promise I will behave.


Are you sticking with the new moniker?


----------



## MarriedDude

Its just like you left....only totally different
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

TBT said:


> Are you sticking with the new moniker?


Yeah. 

Its time for a fresh start... 

I'm turning over a new leaf.... 

I'm zigging instead of zagging....

I've got a new groove...

I'm turning my frown upside down....

I'm embracing my metrosexual side....

I'm switching from Cheetos to Sun Chips...

The new and improved Bandit....

Bandit 2.0.


----------



## bandit.45

Hope1964 said:


> Some sock puppet stole all our passwords and fembots took over the internet. It's all your fault.


Are the fembots hot? Cuz.....


----------



## rockon

Welcome back lenzi :grin2:


----------



## bandit.45

rockon said:


> Welcome back lenzi :grin2:


Heh heh ....heh heh heh...yur funny...

Do you sit up on your back legs and beg for treats too?


----------



## notmyrealname4

.


----------



## Red Sonja

Welcome back! Your new moniker made me :rofl: ... it's great!


----------



## bandit.45

notmyrealname4 said:


> I hope you have embarked on your professional writing career.


That would require an attention span of more than one minute.


----------



## rockon

Banned-It.45 said:


> Heh heh ....heh heh heh...yur funny...
> 
> Do you sit up on your back legs and beg for treats too?



I can try! I have been wondering when you would make a brief but memorable appearance again. 

(P.S. does this not get boring for you?)


----------



## bandit.45

rockon said:


> I can try! I have been wondering when you would make a brief but memorable appearance again.
> 
> (P.S. does this not get boring for you?)


No. I always have time for my fellow smartass...


----------



## TBT

Banned-It.45 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Its time for a fresh start...
> 
> I'm turning over a new leaf....
> 
> I'm zigging instead of zagging....
> 
> I've got a new groove...
> 
> I'm turning my frown upside down....
> 
> *I'm embracing my metrosexual side....*
> 
> I'm switching from Cheetos to Sun Chips...
> 
> The new and improved Bandit....
> 
> Bandit 2.0.


God,no... 'the sky is falling!'


----------



## rockon

But please, not the eye. For the love of God, not the evil eye!!!!


----------



## bandit.45

Death to hipsters! 

I swear if I see one more moses beard and a samurai topknot I'm going to grab a fvcking flamethrower. Went out last Friday night to a coffee house and that was all the college guys in the place were wearing. 

Pussballs....


----------



## EleGirl

Banned-It.45 said:


> I promise I will behave.


Fat chance at that.

The problem is that TAM forced a uniform password change.

You probably cannot get a password reset because you no longer have access to the email you used when you created your other cannot.

Please PM to me the email that you used on the old account. That's to prove your identity. Once I have that the two accounts can be merged into whichever name you want.


----------



## Marc878

It's that new woman. Can't fool me >


----------



## Blondilocks

Been wondering where you were. From your last post under the old moniker, I thought np5 did you in.


----------



## bandit.45

Marc878 said:


> It's that new woman. Can't fool me >


Actually I went on a vacation back to Arizona and spent the time cleaning out a storage unit I had back there. I've been slammed with work since returning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

